# cloudy mp base



## peechee (Nov 26, 2010)

we made our first bars and some with white which turned out fine, but when using clear glycerin base, after cooling and letting sit for a day, the clear is cloudy.

does anybody have any suggestions? could it be the temperature? the room we use for our soap making is pretty cold.  i wondered if that could be it.

we don't refrigerate at all, but cover our soaps [still in the molds] with a few washcloths and wrap in a towel overnight.

also, we do add fragrance to our clear base, and have been using the something fabulous line from hobby lobby.

thanks if u guys can help!


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 26, 2010)

Each fragrance is composed of different chemicals. Very few are clear, some are cloudy, some are a bit amber in color. I suspect it was the fragrance oil.

Covering soap with a towel is used when making CP soap, it helps keep ot warm during the saphonification process. It serves no purpose for M&P I cover mine w/ a paper towl or somthing light just to keep it clean while it is hardening.


----------



## llineb (Nov 27, 2010)

you could try and add a little alcohol to it after stirring in your fragrance.  I would suspect the FO is your culprit!


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 27, 2010)

I bet it's the fragrance. I would find another vendor instead of Hobby Lobby for your fragrance oils.


----------



## peechee (Nov 29, 2010)

thank u guys so much, we're finally going to do some big ordering today and try out some different FOs and EOs, i will definitely try the alcohol too, thanks.

i'm wondering if maybe our FO isn't very good quality? the scent never lasts and i was watching videos that said to be careful ur soaps aren't too hot or the FO could burn off so we're really careful with our thermometer to make sure it's not way hot, but to even get some of them to smell we had to wait until our soaps had a skin on top before we poured them in the molds and then when they finally solidified, they were super cloudy so we're gonna make the move away from that SF stuff and hopefully get some good stuff going.

thanks peeps
xx
peech


----------



## candice19 (Nov 29, 2010)

What brand of base did you use?

I recently got a base from SFIC, and they (unknowingly at the time) made it with a bad batch of coconut oil.  It caused these little crystal things in my soap, and made the clear soap very cloudy.


----------



## peechee (Nov 30, 2010)

we bought a clear glycerin mp base from hobby lobby.  but my second batch did not cloud, i think it was one of the FO's i used. 

though im now shopping around for a place to buy mp base from that's not terribly expensive. u can get a lb of it in white, clear, goat milk, and olive oil i think, for $9.99 from hl.

since i only make for myself, family, and a friends, i've got some time before ordering more though lol


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 30, 2010)

peechee said:
			
		

> we bought a clear glycerin mp base from hobby lobby.  but my second batch did not cloud, i think it was one of the FO's i used.
> 
> though im now shopping around for a place to buy mp base from that's not terribly expensive. u can get a lb of it in white, clear, goat milk, and olive oil i think, for $9.99 from hl.
> 
> since i only make for myself, family, and a friends, i've got some time before ordering more though lol


BrambleBerry has a MP sample pack if you're so inclined.   
http://www.brambleberry.com/A-Melt-And- ... P4280.aspx


----------



## SoapyStarks (Jul 14, 2012)

It has always clouded for me...It suds nice but is never clear...I bought soome base from bramble berry and its just Lovely


----------



## sunny shine (Jul 16, 2012)

Try adding TEA it will clear out the cloudiness


----------



## maxxx39 (Jul 17, 2012)

Hobby Lobby sells Fragrance Oils? I stopped buying FOs from the craft stores after about 2 months because since the bottles aren't labeled I was losing track of which fragrances I had purchased once the cardboard packaging was gone so was the ID!


----------

